# Quittieren von Störmeldungen



## M.K. (12 April 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem, Störmeldungen in der SPS über das Display zurückzusetzen. Habe es früher beim OP17 so gemacht, das ich die ACK-Taste über das Tastaturabbild abgefragt habe und dann alle Merker von Störungen in der SPS zurückgesetzt habe. 
Die Abfrage der ACK-Taste ist aber jetzt bei einem OP170B nicht mehr möglich (oder doch???). Möchte auch keine Funktionstaste als ACKersatz nehmen.
Wie benutze ich den Quittierbereich Bediengerät - Steuerung richtig, das jeweils das entsprechende Merkerbit in der Steuerung zurückgesetzt wird?
Es wäre sehr nett, wenn mir jemand mit einem kleinen Programmbeispiel helfen könnte.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Ralle (12 April 2005)

Du mußt bei den Bereichszeigern sowohl Störmeldebereich, Quittierbereich OP und Quittierbereich SPS einrichten. Am Besten einen Datenbaustein (Störmeldungen) mit diesen Bereichen. Jede Störmeldung hat darin 3 Bit (Störung, Quitt-SPS, Quitt-OP).

Ich habe mir folgenden Baustein geschrieben:


```
FUNCTION FC 110 : VOID
TITLE =Störmeldung
//
{ S7_language := '7(1) Deutsch (Deutschland)  24.03.2005  13:52:18' }
AUTHOR : Ralle
FAMILY : SYSTEM
NAME : STM_SYS
VERSION : 1.2


VAR_INPUT
  Stoermeldung : BOOL ;	
  Freigabe : BOOL ;	
  Ack : BOOL ;	//Quitt Fehler
END_VAR
VAR_IN_OUT
  Stoerbit : BOOL ;	
  Quittierbit_OP : BOOL ;	
  Quittierbit_SPS : BOOL ;	
END_VAR
BEGIN
NETWORK
TITLE =Funktion zum auswerten der Störungen

      UN    #Freigabe; 
      R     #Stoerbit; 
      R     #Quittierbit_OP; 
      R     #Quittierbit_SPS; 
      BEB   ; 
NETWORK
TITLE =Störung

      U(    ; 
      U(    ; 
      O     #Quittierbit_OP; 
      O     #Quittierbit_SPS; 
      )     ; 
      R     #Stoerbit; 
      U     #Stoermeldung; 
      S     #Stoerbit; 
      U     #Stoerbit; 
      )     ; 
      NOT   ; 
      UN    #Stoermeldung; 
      UN    #Quittierbit_SPS; 
      R     #Quittierbit_OP; 
NETWORK
TITLE =Ack

      U     #Ack; 
      =     #Quittierbit_SPS; 
END_FUNCTION
```

An die Ausgänge schreibst du die entsprechenden Bits aus den Störmelde-DB. Wenn du den ordenlich symbolisierst, kannst schön mit der Störungsnummer im Symbol arbeiten.

Du hast jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten zum Quittieren, entweder direkt mit der Ack-Taste, die bei jeder einzelnen Störung im Störmeldefenster steht und auch nur diese Störung zurücksetzt, oder mit einem zentralen Bit (Ack), daß du dir beliebig bilden kannst (Taste, Button, oder ein Dummy).


----------



## volker (12 April 2005)

M.K. schrieb:
			
		

> Die Abfrage der ACK-Taste ist aber jetzt bei einem OP170B nicht mehr möglich (oder doch???).



Doch ist ganz leicht. ;-)

Unter Zielsystem/ Bild_Tasten auf ACK klicken und der Taste ein Bit zuordnen.
Das wars schon


----------



## M.K. (12 April 2005)

@ Volker

Wo und wie kann ich dort auf ACK klicken?
Sehe dort mein Display und die Tasten F1-F14 und K1-K10, die ich auch anklicken kann. Aber keine Spur weder von ACK noch sonstigen Systemtasten.
Gibt es irgendeine Einstellung, die ich übersehen habe?
Liegt es an der Version, besitze ProTool/Lite V5.2 SP3?


----------



## andre (12 April 2005)

Hallo,
bei Protool Lite V 6.0 SP2 muß man nur unter:
"Zielsystem -> Bild/Tasten" anklicken. Es öffnet sich ein Fenster mit dem OP170B, dort kann man die ACK-Taste bearbeiten.
Nachteil: Es gibt für alle Fehler eine gemeinsame Reset-Funktion, auch wenn mehrere Störungen gleichzeitig anliegen.
Besser ist die Lösung von Ralle, da kannst Du Dir die Störungen auswählen, die quittiert werden sollen.
Gruß Andre


----------

